# The Marx 333 loco



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Just got this 333 today, pretty cool.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

I hate when this happens...now I have to rush downstairs and unpack my tinplate and set it up and run it around the track...thanks...


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

daveh219 said:


> I hate when this happens...now I have to rush downstairs and unpack my tinplate and set it up and run it around the track...thanks...


I know it, always something huh. 
Hope ya liked the loco.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice, the 333 has the cast shell right?
Have you oiled it a little?
A lot of us use motor oil that you use in the car. Lasts longer, never drys up. Use just a little, don't over oil.
Unless it is the video's sound it sounds a little dry?

Too bad it didn't have a whistle.

Here is what you need for your videos, this is a 2 chambered one.
There are others.










https://www.etsy.com/market/train_whistle
Some there are expensive! The first site I found for a picture.
I got 2 Lionel wooden whistles cheap, I think it was around 5 bucks and free ship.
(you can sand the Lionel off and burn in MARX.

Hmmm, I was cleaning up my den today and found my old harmonica, I wonder if I can make a steam whistle sound from it.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

Nice find. Usually Marx stuff is a 4 wheel motor in a tin shell, this must be one of the later Marx.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks Blue Comet and big ed, I went over it and oiled it with 3 and one oil but I noticed a little growl in it to.
The pickup hardly shows any wear but could of been replaced, will see how it goes.
Ha, I have one of those wood whistles around here somewhere, good idea. 
Yep its cast steel and weighs 4 pounds with tender, man that tender is heavy what was the purpose in that?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't have any Marx, I seem to remember that they might growl a little normally?
I might be the bearings in the armature that need a drop. But that sounds more like dry gears?
Look real well in the gears too, might be some hair or a lot of times you find pieces of tinsel wrapped up.
Best thing to do is take the shell off, have you ever done anything on model locomotives?

Use motor oil, the same stuff you use for the car. It lasts longer, a real long time.
3&1 is light, won't last as long.
And like I said just a few drops here and there will do it, you don't want to over oil it gets all over.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Well Ed I`ve pretty much tinkered with everything, I should post a link to my Utube page so ya can see the stuff I`ve made.
I oiled the gears a little and all moving parts, I think it`s the armature bearings myself and tomorrow will put a drop of Harley 50 weight on them, ha.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Just for fun.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Make a plow and hook it up to the front.:thumbsup:.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

We`re supposed to get five inches of snow tonight and tomorrow.
Went out and got some 50 weight oil and put a drop on the armature shafts and it was quieter so could be the ticket unless the bearings are worn out.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I never worked on a Marx locomotive and don't know how the motor is set up.

On a lot of Lionel's you can oil 1 side easy but the other side you have to work to get to it.
Sometimes the oil needs a chance to get in too.
Just run it a while and see if it gets any quieter.

Find your wooden whistle while it is running.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

I think your trying to get me to make a fool out of myself and toot my whistle. :laugh:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

If you pull a lot of cars the tender will lift and derail so it needs the weight. This is true on the sharp turns.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The next video I make I am going to use mine.
If I can find them in my mess. 

If you do it right they do sound like a trains whistle.
Some are better then others, I might get the 2 barreled one I pictured, I never saw any like that for sale.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks T-man.

Look what I found, vid coming.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Oh my.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Did you listen to it?

That sounded great!
Seriously.
Sounded better then some of my whistles on the trains. :smilie_daumenpos:

Now, I have old train records of trains pulling away from the station, after the whistle sound and the train chugs away there are birds chirping in the background......what do you think you can add some chirping?
Maybe after chug-a-lugging a six pack. 

I think your whistle sounded great, Thankyou. :smokin::thumbsup:


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

:laugh: Well I got about ten Bacardi cokes in the fire box now, I think I`ve done all the tootin and chirpin I can muster tonight.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

pitchy said:


> :laugh: Well I got about ten Bacardi cokes in the fire box now, I think I`ve done all the tootin and chirpin I can muster tonight.


Ha Ha Ha........I think it sounded great, you even added one that sounded like the train lost power for a second, you skipped a beat sort of, just like my Lionel's whistle sound.

Next video I make I got to add the whistle from my wooden one. 
I got 2 somewhere.
Maybe I can stick both of them in my big mouth, make it a stereo whistle.:thumbsup:

If I can't I know a lady friend that can for sure.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Ok, later time for what you said.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I just noticed you have three barrels on that whistle?
I got to check out these whistles further.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

big ed said:


> I just noticed you have three barrels on that whistle?
> I got to check out these whistles further.


I don`t remember where I got it but it seems to be a dandy.
Good morning fellars.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Morning, you been practicing your whistle?


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Not yet, just woke up to 4 inches of wet snow and could get 5 more, have to get the Harley out. :laugh:

I`m waiting for the vid of you playing your whistle before I make more of a fool of myself. :laugh:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It is a cold, dreary, wet day here in Jersey land. The fishes are rolling down my street, next comes the bodies.

I am giving my den it's yearly cleaning maybe I will come across my whistles. I hope they are in there. Man I got a lot of dust collectors! And I need some more shelves to add some more! 
The spiders love it in there, but they better hide! Ed's a coming!

If the whistles are not in there and they are in my dungeons mess, Lord help me then, it might take years to find them down there.

But......I know they are somewhere.:smokin:

Then I got to figure out how I take videos with my camera again, it has been a while since I have made any Crummy videos.
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=7065&highlight=ed's+crummy+videos


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

I`m trying to find a lousy piece of felt at the moment to put over the armature shaft on this new train like its supposed to have to hold oil.
Ed don`t ya have a wife to find things that you put where ya knew ya could find it. :laugh:

Ain`t it pretty.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The only thing my old (young) lady finds is the TV remote to watch all her LOoooove channels.
I am starting in my den, top shelf items first.:thumbsup:

I thought you might appreciate these.
This one I was given after my Dad passed away.
It is missing the helmet and gloves that came with it, I got to ask my sis if she has the box they are probably in it.
And she never throws ANYTHING away so there is a good chance she has them.

1942 Harley WW11 WLA Warhorse. Franklin mint. 1/10th scale.

Before and after, I just got my new shark vacuum in the beginning of this week and it came with a detail kit for vacuuming small things. :smilie_daumenpos: Works good. 

Before & after,


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Ed now that is real special and you did a great job of restoring it to look like new, I do appreciate the pictures. :smilie_daumenpos: :appl:

I forgot to mention the Thompson, I have one of those in semi auto of coarse.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Just a quick cleaning, I ought to Q tip polish them but it would take a very long time. One of these years I might, it is a nice sit down job. Add that to my mile long list of to do's.
I just spent 15 mins looking for a mini vacuum attachment I could have sworn I just used!
Then I found the parts list and the one I thought I just used never came with it.:goofball:

Keeping with 1942, an Indian for your viewing pleasure.
1942 442 Indian, Franklin mint 1/10th scale.

I got the stand but it doesn't want to stay on so I improvised with a clip.

Before and after. (you think they need it?)
My Dad had 2 new Indians, my Uncle had one way back when. 

I will go and look at the new video I see that you added.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

No bird chirps? 
I can hear the Marx collectors now, You have a whistle in that locomotive!*?*
The motor sounds better in this video, sometimes it helps after you oil them the first time and run them a bit and go back and add another drop. 

Back to cleaning.:smokin:


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Love those old Indians, bought the all new Chief in 02 was nothing but problems but beautiful.
Thanks for the pictures they are really cool.

I put the felt washer on the armature shaft like was like it should be, soaked it with 50 weight and you picked up on the result. :thumbsup:

Hmmmm what next, should go play in the snow.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

pitchy said:


> Love those old Indians, bought the all new Chief in 02 was nothing but problems but beautiful.
> Thanks for the pictures they are really cool.
> 
> I put the felt washer on the armature shaft like was like it should be, soaked it with 50 weight and you picked up on the result. :thumbsup:
> ...


But that only gets to the one bearing right?
Get that second bearing if you can, most of the times that will be the one to fail due to lack of oil.

My Dad blames us kids as the reason he had to sell the Indians. To put a down payment on the house in 1958. Quote, "If I never had you damn kids I would still have them"!

I only have 2 more top shelf's to show, then I will stop cluttering up your thread.
You have any of these? They made a crap load, big bucks when new I see some good prices on e bay. I might add to my collection.
Every time I look at the before picture I think that I let them sit way too long this time!
Might have been sitting for 2 years up there.
For some reason this one could use some polish more then the others. After I finish the whole den maybe I will polish her up.

Harley, 1986, Heritage Softail. Franklin mint 1/10th scale.

Before and after,


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Oh hell your not cluttering up my thread I`ve enjoyed the posting much, keep them coming.
Somewhere up stairs I have about 20 miniature Harleys, I`ll go find them, also have a Harley phone I`ll take a picture for ya.

The armature shaft on the other side is easy to get to also and have oiled.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Harley 1957 Sportster, Franklin Mint 1 1/10th scale.
Caught a spider riding her when I pulled this one down.

These last 3 could really use a polishing, I think it is more pronounced then the Army scooter because of the chrome and shiny paint jobs.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice, these models I have 1:18th scale.


----------



## Prewar Pappy (Jul 26, 2015)

*It's Not Tinplate*

Why is it everyone thinks MARX postwar is tinplate.:dunno: MARX diecast IS NOT tinplate in anyway, shape or form.:cheeky4: There are many examples of MARX tinplate lithograph engines in the prewar era.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Prewar Pappy said:


> Why is it everyone thinks MARX postwar is tinplate.:dunno: MARX diecast IS NOT tinplate in anyway, shape or form.:cheeky4: There are many examples of MARX tinplate lithograph engines in the prewar era.


Well I thought I`d throw it in pulling tinplate cars and figured some would like to see it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I like the phone I never saw that before.:smilie_daumenpos:

The old (young) lady is a Dale Earnhardt Sr fan, she took over Jr when Sr died.
I was a Sr fan from the start, when I first saw him race back in the 70's. 
Sr raced my kind of racing. A lot did not like him for that reason.
Now I have no one to cheer for, though I was cheering for Kyle Bush this season. What a comeback! And it is a changed Kyle Bush from years ago. 
But I don't really cheer anyone on anymore.
I don't like the everything has to be even in Nascar today also, I liked the old days when whoever put in the right tricks had an advantage.

She has another room as her "den". 
It is filled with Dale Earnhardt Sr and now filling with Jr items.

Years ago I got her this Jr chopper and bought the Sr model for me. Right after Sr crashed and died.
Instead of thanking me she got mad at me for a week because I wouldn't give her the Tasmanian devil Sr scooter. No respect, no respect. I knew she would get over it. 
IT IS STILL IN MY "DEN"! 
I think these are 1/24th scale?

Now I got to put my cleaning into high gear, into maximum overdrive.I will return.:smokin:


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

pitchy said:


> Well I thought I`d throw it in pulling tinplate cars and figured some would like to see it.


I know the 333 is not a tinplate train, if someone wants to move this thread to the O gauge forum feel free too, in fact if it causes to much controversy hell delete it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Delete it!
After I typed all that?

If "he" don't like it, DON'T LOOK!


----------



## LV 601 (Oct 25, 2009)

pitchy said:


> Just got this 333 today, pretty cool.



Nice Pick up... In my opinion the MARX "333" was the nicest engine they made. I have one and I'm amazed on how many cars it will pull with ease.. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Prewar Pappy (Jul 26, 2015)

*No Controversy, It Is What It Is*



pitchy said:


> I know the 333 is not a tinplate train, if someone wants to move this thread to the O gauge forum feel free too, in fact if it causes to much controversy hell delete it.


Not a "real" problem.  Sometimes my onery streak rises to the occasion. This was one of those rare instances.

No Harm Intended


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Prewar Pappy said:


> Not a "real" problem.  Sometimes my onery streak rises to the occasion. This was one of those rare instances.
> 
> No Harm Intended



What else do you have to do?
AHhhh, Just shut up and look at the pictures and watch the videos! 
And give thanks................thank you...see? 
It is easy.:smokin:


----------



## Prewar Pappy (Jul 26, 2015)

*Not Necessary Or Called For*



big ed said:


> What else do you have to do?
> AHhhh, Just shut up and look at the pictures and watch the videos!
> And give thanks................thank you...see?
> It is easy.:smokin:


Ed,
I went out of my way to apologize to a deserving young person that I apparently offended. I only wanted to bring his attention to what is classified as "Tinplate" by the normal accepted definition.

Did I address you? I most certainly did not. I had the utmost respect for you in the past. How dare you unload on me in such a condescending manner. Your brashness is proof that 
you were lacking in proper instruction early on. For this I offer you my sympathy and forgiveness.

I will give thanks when you shut up................Thank you!


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Well pappy I don`t feel very young at 61 but I appreciate being called that. 
Lets not turn this thread into something bad fellars, after reading what has been said I believe everyone was just kidding around with no harm intended.
So thanks for the apology pappy no hard feelings here , actually I was going to hang some tin on the sides of the loco to make ya happy, just kidding of coarse.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Prewar Pappy said:


> Ed,
> I went out of my way to apologize to a deserving young person that I apparently offended. I only wanted to bring his attention to what is classified as "Tinplate" by the normal accepted definition.
> 
> Did I address you? I most certainly did not. I had the utmost respect for you in the past. How dare you unload on me in such a condescending manner. Your brashness is proof that
> ...


Edit!
I guess you did not see the smile faces? 
I was only busting on you.
Unload on you? 
Did you also address me >>>>>>>> YES.
You said, *Why is it everyone* thinks MARX postwar is tinplate.:dunno: MARX diecast IS NOT tinplate in anyway, shape or form.:cheeky4: There are many examples of MARX tinplate lithograph engines in the prewar era.
I was part of that *everyone* as you see I was participating in his thread, so yes you did address me also. Then you had to add :cheeky4:!
*Who said anything about it being tin plate anyway?* Not us.
I was not going to say anything but will add now before my edit clock runs out. Pitchy asked me in a PM among some other things, what was up by your remark, I told him that you were OK and probably just having a bad day. So much for me sticking up for you only to get the above reply!hwell:
I should have added this originally but did not want to turn his thread into something else.
You have a nice day/night now.

Sorry Pitchy, every time I read his comment I wonder why I just posted what I did in return. That is not me. I did want to post something like this in the first place. 
As far as I am concerned it is over.:smokin:
Now////back to TIN PLATE or legally now for the rivet counters it is in the O section. I don't think *anyone *can complain now? 

The original reply from me below, which was a copy and paste from Pappy "going out of his way and apologizing".
Here, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=702841&postcount=44


Not a "real" problem.  Sometimes my onery streak rises to the occasion. This was one of those rare instances.

No Harm Intended:smokin:


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

How about a full load to cheer things up.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You have a nice collection of locomotives there. 
Nice and shiny too. At least they look it in the picture.

All your little bikes you showed, I am curious did you clean them up any before you put them back yesterday?
Did any my cleaning rub off on you?

Still raining here and we are supposed to get more heavy rain this afternoon. I wish it was all snow I want to try out my old 1963 Snowbird snow blower I picked up last year. All we got was heavy wet slushy stuff to try it on last year I want to see the old gal in action. 
Still snowing out there?

Before I cleaned her up, this thing is built like a tank. Not like the cheap *tin plate/plastic *they sell today.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Oh heck no put them away dusty for another 15 years :laugh:

Say now that`s a nice old snow blower ya got there, bring it on over and help me clear my 200 yard long driveway.

We ended up with only about 5-6 inches of wet heavy stuff, was just out playing in it with a little steam traction engine I converted to a logging tractor pulling a bob sled of logs.
Video coming soon.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It looks better now that I cleaned it up.
I see we are now in the O section. Legal now for the rivet counters.:smokin:

There are just about no safety features on that machine. If you slip and fall the machine will just keep on rolling. The guy I bought it from told me that happened to him and he had to chase it down the street one time.:laugh:

Out in the light, these are finicky about adjustments I had to adjust it all up as the former owner did not know how. The adjustments are hit or miss, you have to get one just right or it won't move. The belt adjustment is critical to get correct. Chain drive to the augers, he had that scraping too. Then all I did was clean her up. 
Notice the discharge chute, it has a crank and the whole barrel rotates from side to side just by cranking. About the only blower that does this, most just turn the discharge chute not rotate the whole barrel. 
Plus all the covers it has on it, back then most didn't have any type of covers.
I also have the original paper manual that came with it.
Another blast from the past being preserved by Ed.
I named her Red Bird.









It even has an oil bath air filter on it.:goofball: Why the heck would you need an air filter on a snow blower? I cleaned out the oil from the filter and just use it dry, I guess the main reason was because of the type of carb on it. It needed something, but how much dust are you going to filter out in the winter? The oil bathed air filter sort of restricted the air getting in, it was recommenced by a guy out in Buffalo who has worked on a lot of these just to run a dry filter on it.
This type of carb was a first for me, I never worked on one before. Though there is not much to it. I just cleaned it up.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

She`s a dandy Ed, not big enough for my needs I need a eight foot wide one.
I always say one of these years I`m going to strap one of those on the hood of my truck and drive south until someone asks me what the hell is that. :laugh:

Here`s the video of the steam engine.


----------



## larry g (Oct 8, 2012)

*I love the carpet on the layout*

As a kid, I spent a lot of time running trains on the floor, until my dad built the first table.

Putting your Marx on the carpet on top of the table is cool. A good way for an old kid to view trains running on the carpet without having to get stiff old bones to lie on the floor!


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

larry g said:


> As a kid, I spent a lot of time running trains on the floor, until my dad built the first table.
> 
> Putting your Marx on the carpet on top of the table is cool. A good way for an old kid to view trains running on the carpet without having to get stiff old bones to lie on the floor!


Exactly right, to hard to get up from that floor, plus it muffles the noise some.
Thanks.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The Steam sled is cool. :smilie_daumenpos:
You like to tinker why don't you build a real one.
One you can ride.
Put an 8' plow on the front for the winter.

Shaygetz will like that if he sees it.
Did you build that or is it a kit?
Needs a larger water reservoir, it didn't move that far.
What scale would that be?


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

big ed said:


> The Steam sled is cool. :smilie_daumenpos:
> You like to tinker why don't you build a real one.
> One you can ride.
> Put an 8' plow on the front for the winter.
> ...


Thanks Ed, its a Wilesco factory traction engine I converted to a logging tractor, made the skies, made it posi traction and put tread on it the bob sled I made.

I`ve had a few big steamers ya could ride on and stationary engines but they are to expensive now days.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

My latest art project .


----------



## longbow57ca (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello, I love all your Marx Trains and your Franklin Mint motorcycles and your other things too. I like your idea of soldering a piece of wire on the coupler to use the other type couplers on the Marx engine I never thought of that you very inventive. I going to do that to mine my #333 Marx engine Thanks longbow57ca.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

longbow57ca said:


> Hello, I love all your Marx Trains and your Franklin Mint motorcycles and your other things too. I like your idea of soldering a piece of wire on the coupler to use the other type couplers on the Marx engine I never thought of that you very inventive. I going to do that to mine my #333 Marx engine Thanks longbow57ca.


Thanks your welcome, it worked well and can be removed easily.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Dam ( I know purists it is spelled wrong) you had to show me that!
I love it, very cool!
Sparkplug people.:smilie_daumenpos: Find a smaller plug and make a dog?

I got a lot of junk to put together something like that.:thumbsup:

Love the camper too very imaginative. What year is that toaster? Old?
I love it all! Propane cylinders, barbecue, picnic table it is all great. Maybe add some little washers on the barbecue for hamburgers and something for some hot dogs? 
Nice and clean too, did you have to dust them?
You would make an excellent can artist.

You ought to make up a scooter out of junk to park by the camper?
Maybe cut open the truck pulling it to park the bike?

Very nice.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

big ed said:


> Dam ( I know purists it is spelled wrong) you had to show me that!
> I love it, very cool!
> Sparkplug people.:smilie_daumenpos: Find a smaller plug and make a dog?
> 
> ...


Thanks Ed, I just made it the other day so it hasn`t time to collect dust yet.
I can`t take the credit for inventing it as I`ve seen stuff like this before.
The toaster is a older toastmaster and to give credit to their toasters after cutting holes in it and welding on it-----


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Can you still cook toast in it the way it sits?

Very cool, I have seen some before too, very nice.:smilie_daumenpos:

Time for the 3 SSS's, the day is awaiting me and growing old, got to get some more knocked out on my to do list.
Ye ha.....the sun has finally shown it's self again.:thumbsup:

What to do, what to do, decisions, decisions.:dunno:
I will be back later, cheers.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

I took the cord off it because it gets in the way, and a little leary about using it much.
Got to go get busy too, have a great day.


----------



## longbow57ca (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello, I have a lot Marx engines just like you do and Marx rolling stock too. I also like the #333, #666,#999 Marx engines they sure were tuff engines. I am a Marx train lover too. I also like American flyer too. I have been running over 50 years of my life. Thanks longbow57ca.


----------



## Mario_S (Sep 22, 2015)

The 333 looks great. 

I have my dads, from the early 50s (1953, he believes) and I've had work done on it for some restoration. I have his original Santa Fe tender, as well as the die cast NYC tender for it, and a Trainsounds tender that I use when I pull cars. 

Thanks,
Mario


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks Longbow and Mario, they are neat trains.


----------



## Mario_S (Sep 22, 2015)

*Some More Marx #333*


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Looks like a neat layout, is the loco a smoker?
Isn`t the locos with the curtain over the cab windows smokers?
Thanks for the pictures it looks real nice.


----------



## Mario_S (Sep 22, 2015)

pitchy said:


> Looks like a neat layout, is the loco a smoker?
> Isn`t the locos with the curtain over the cab windows smokers?
> Thanks for the pictures it looks real nice.


.

Smokes like a fiend!


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Mario_S said:


> .
> 
> Smokes like a fiend!


Cool, the ones with the curtain over the windows must be the smoking ones then.
Thanks.


----------



## longbow57ca (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello, Nice Photos of Marx #333 to look at. I love the photo of Marx#333 under the Christmas tree that is very cool. Thanks for the photos my friend. Marx Trains are best trains in the world and American FLYER trains are second best too. Thanks longbow57ca.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

longbow57ca said:


> Marx Trains *are best trains in the world *and American FLYER trains are second best too.



Cough, cough, cough, no comment. :smokin:

Mario S, that 333 looks in great shape, clean, nice locomotive.:smilie_daumenpos:
Does the number board light up too?


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Sorry about the off topics thread fellars.

Todays project.


----------



## Mario_S (Sep 22, 2015)

big ed said:


> Cough, cough, cough, no comment. :smokin:
> 
> Mario S, that 333 looks in great shape, clean, nice locomotive.:smilie_daumenpos:
> Does the number board light up too?


It does...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

pitchy said:


> Sorry about the off topics thread fellars.
> 
> Todays project.



Off topic......it is your thread. But I guess you have to add that, huh?


:thumbsup:
Put that scorpion in the picnic scene, right behind the chef cooking on the grill.

Dog? 
Or a pig with big ears?
Nice, what next?


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Supposed to be a doxy but I see your point. :laugh:


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Attack of the giant scorpion.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

More train action.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Can the crossing gate and bell be set up to work with both tracks somehow?
The inside train is going to kill someone!

The attack of the giant scorpion. :thumbsup:


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

> The inside train is going to kill someone!


That`s speedy delivery, duh.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

pitchy said:


> That`s speedy delivery, duh.


I did not mean it that way, it high balled through but the crossing gate stayed up.
The inside line needs to be set up like the outside line.
Can you make it work on both lines?


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Your not supposed to notice that , those crossing gates are irritating with that solenoid noise same with the bell, one track is enough.
I hope the scorpion gets that little blue bonnet man. :laugh:


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Hey pitchy, nice videos, and nice custom metal work dont know how I missed this thread, been busy I guess! Your going to need a bigger rug soon!


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

sjm9911 said:


> Hey pitchy, nice videos, and nice custom metal work dont know how I missed this thread, been busy I guess! Your going to need a bigger rug soon!


Thanks buddy, it`s all in fun.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Couple other things I`ve made.

Bull rider.





Scratch built Ryder hot air engine.





Steam powered tug boat.





Edmund Fitzgerald steam ship.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Wow you do keep busy huh.:smilie_daumenpos:

Cool....I sent Shaygetz a PM, I don't know if he has been looking at your thread.
Him being a steam man I think he will like those.

The water that you run them in...what is that? Just like a big test tank?
That is not a swimming pool?
Fish in there?

Later, the day is a wasting, back to the work grind next week.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

big ed said:


> Wow you do keep busy huh.:smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> Cool....I sent Shaygetz a PM, I don't know if he has been looking at your thread.
> Him being a steam man I think he will like those.
> ...




Built the pond as a scatting ring until I found out it hurts falling down on that ice. :laugh:
So I turned it into a boat pond its only 10 inches deep, I think we have about 15 boats we`ve made.
No fish.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Cool steam stuff, those little things cost $$$. Ive looked into a electric one, thought it would be cool on the train table with like a whistle and a windmill. Never got one. I just bought the Lionel windmill , New in box for like 45 shipped after I got it I realized there is no room for it nice videos pitchy!


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

sjm9911 said:


> Cool steam stuff, those little things cost $$$. Ive looked into a electric one, thought it would be cool on the train table with like a whistle and a windmill. Never got one. I just bought the Lionel windmill , New in box for like 45 shipped after I got it I realized there is no room for it nice videos pitchy!


Thanks, I have quite a few of the factory steam engines, the boats were all made from tin.
We did build most the engines too but not all, this one has a store bought engine.

PT boat.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Cool an old river rat machine. :smilie_daumenpos:
Now....make the guns fire.:thumbsup:

Who are you a Grizzly Adams?
Is that a pet bear I see in the back ground?

Later, Note,I see the PM.......all good here.
Meditate, meditate. 
Think good thoughts, mind over matter, etc that is what they say.:smokin:

Go comb or brush your bear.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks, that`s a Newfoundland we bought trying to replace my doxy dog we lost in TX a few years ago.
We gave the Newfy away and don`t have a dog now.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Ya all might find this interesting.


----------



## Mario_S (Sep 22, 2015)

Found it...

My dad's Marx #333 was still packed away from the move.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Mario the vid is marked private, you`ll have to set it as unlisted in utube.


----------



## Mario_S (Sep 22, 2015)

pitchy said:


> Mario the vid is marked private, you`ll have to set it as unlisted in utube.


I can see it, just fine.


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

I just watched it. Gonna convert to Kadee? lol


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

pitchy said:


> Ya all might find this interesting.


Almost like the African Queen. :smilie_daumenpos:

You have a submarine?


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

I can see it now, great layout, I like the sound and the smoke. :appl:
Thanks for showing your 333 Mario. 


Ed, do I have a sub. ha


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

DIVE DIVE.....:thumbsup:

I notice in your latest videos that you are imitating the birds pretty good.
Very realistic sounding.

Let see.......you need a tug boat.:thumbsup:

I know....you got one right?

Edit, Yes in the other video.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

African Queen you say.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Take it upwards, a steam powered Biplane then?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

pitchy said:


> African Queen you say.


Get the pluck out of here, what don't you have?:laugh:

You need a little Humphrey Bogart and Katharine Hepburn to put on it.:thumbsup:
That one is a little noisy?


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Airplane, oh I have a airplane alright.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Steam engine in the works for it?

No offense, but I wouldn't want to jump off a cliff and fly that one.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

No motor, we towed it across the field at 30 mph but never left the ground, luckily :laugh:


----------



## Mario_S (Sep 22, 2015)

Laidoffsick said:


> I just watched it. Gonna convert to Kadee? lol


Probably not...


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

big ed said:


> Steam engine in the works for it?
> 
> No offense, but I wouldn't want to jump off a cliff and fly that one.


Such little faith.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Never mind about the tender.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

If anything the glider plane makes a nice place to sit and cook on the barbecue when it is raining outside.

Put some Christmas lights on it and a Santa with a bag of toys, then hang it from a tree for Christmas decoration?:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

That was a couple years ago, she`s long gone for fire wood.
What`s new today?


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Some trains in the museum in Duluth MN.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Speaking of Duluth here`s a ore ship coming in about this time last year.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Or ya can always lay an egg or two. :laugh:


----------



## jimtone (Nov 11, 2014)

*Marx 333 locomotive*



pitchy said:


> Just got this 333 today, pretty cool.


 Do any of you know what year Marx introduced the 333 locomotive?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

jimtone said:


> Do any of you know what year Marx introduced the 333 locomotive?


copy and paste,

1948, begin 333 production, no cab awning, non-smoking, single reduction gearing, riveted piston/main rod, wedge tender

1949, change to die cast tender with metal coupler

1953, no 333 production

1954, change to one piece piston/main rod, die cast tender coupler changed to plastic

1955, smoker added, cab window awning, change to double reduction gearing, change back to riveted piston/main rod, change to plastic 1951 tender.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

a little more copy and paste, (they must have made them in 50 and 51 too?)

The non-smoking 333's had no awnings over the cab windows. And the earliest production run of the smoking 333's also had no awnings. But the bodies are different internally - the headlight bracket mounting lug in the front of the boiler of the non-smoker will interfere with the headlight on the smoking engine chassis. So they can't be switched without grinding out part of the inside of the boiler shell. Then the awnings were added on the rest (the vast majority) of the production runs of the smokers.

Another 333 variation is in the main rods. From 1948 through 1952 the 333 had a side (piston) rod that attached to a complicated piston slide at the front with a small rivet. Tasker Brush believed and I believe there were no 333's produced in 1953. In 1954 only the 333's eliminated the complex piston sliders and used the same one-piece side rod as was used on the non-smoking 1829 plastic hudson. Then to make the smoke unit work beginning in 1955, both the 333 and the 1829 went back to the 1949-1952 style piston rod so it could push the plate that moved the smoke unit bellows.

Then the tenders: I believe the 1948 333 locomotives came with the standard NYC tin wedge tender. From the first die-cast tender in 1949 through 1952 the 333 usually came with the die cast tender with a metal forked coupler. (From 1949 through 1952 a very few 333 sets were sold with the wedge tender as a way to hold down the cost of a set, and those sold with the wedge tender in the 1949 through 1952 period came with a trailing truck that did not include the spring for another few cents in cost savings. The rear truck is not a 999 rear truck, it is a 333 rear truck which includes the hole for mounting the spring, but no spring or mount for it is attached.) For 1954 only the 333 came with the die cast tender with a plastic forked coupler instead of the metal coupler that was used before, a slight difference in the New York Central lettering on the tender, and better paint that stuck better to the tender shell than on the earlier models. The plastic and metal forked couplers can't be switched successfully - the trucks are different. Then beginning in 1955, all 333's sold in the US came with plastic tenders. Some 1955 333's sold in Canada came with die-cast tenders with plastic forked couplers, which I believe was to use up leftover inventory.


----------



## jimtone (Nov 11, 2014)

*Marx 333*

Thanks for all the details Big Ed! My brother just came across a 333 with the cast tender and I haven't had a chance to in hand inspect any of it, but with info you shared I'll be able to ID the locomotive for sure. He also has tin cars with 8 smaller wheels. I didn't know the wheels were smaller on the tin cars. Also the couplers are metal tilt type and there are no logos pressed into the chassis, only painted on the cars.


----------

